# Drug protocols



## Rach1 (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi Peter

Many thanks for helping us all out!

I wonder if you could tell me if there has been any research done into the best drugs/stims to use to produce the best quality/least fragmented eggs/embryos please? I read on another website that in America they often use a combination of drugs eg clomid/puregon rather than just one drug and I wondered why this was the case - is one used to build up the egg quantity and the other help with quality?

Also, I understand there are two types of stims eg menopur etc and Gonal F etc and I wonder which produces the best eggs please? 

Thanks

Rach


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Rach,

Each clinic has it's favourite recipe for stimulation based on their past experience. Combination protocols are often used for poor responders.

As to producing the best eggs it really depends on which company you talk to as they all claim that theirs is the best!

Sorry to be vague on this one but stimulation protocols do vary enormously. From you veiwpoint it is important that you get the best drugs for you and this is something to raise with the physician treating you.

Hope this helps,

Peter



Rach1 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Many thanks for helping us all out!
> 
> ...


----------

